# formarne parte integrante e sostanziale, previa lettura...



## Zemljanika

Buongiorno,
sto traducendo un atto notarile dall'italiano al francese e il linguaggio burocratico (nonché prolisso) del testo mi crea qualche difficoltà.
Nello specifico, il passaggio del testo italiano: 
" L'assemblea dei soci [...] ritenuta l'opportunità delle modifiche proposte, all'unanimità delibera di approvare le Norme di funzionamento della società, norme (Statuto) che, si allegano al presente atto sotto la lettera A, per formarne parte integrante e sostanziale, previa lettura da me Notaio datane in assemblea agli intervenuti tutti."
Questa la mia proposta di traduzione, con 1) e 2) a indicare le due versioni, entrambe a mio parere poco convincenti:
"L’assemblée des associés [...] ayant jugé opportun d’approuver les modifications proposées, après une brève discussion, décide à l’unanimité :
d’approuver les Normes pour le fonctionnement de la société (Statut), 1) qu’on joint à ce présent acte (sous la lettre « A »), afin qu’elles en fassent partie intégrante et essentielle, après ma lecture de notaire, faite à tous les présents pendant l’assemblée.
2) normes qui sur le présent acte sont répertoriés sous la lettre A, afin qu’elles en fassent partie intégrante et essentielle, après ma lecture de notaire, faite à tous les présents pendant l’assemblée.
Gradirei molto commenti/interventi/correzioni.
Merci à tous!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Zem  

Mi limito alla parte precisata nel titolo  e direi " ... qui sont annexées, sous la lettre A, au présent acte dont elles font partie intégrante et substantielle ..."  

Aspettiamo ... Matou!


----------



## Zemljanika

Ciao Anja.Ann,
grazie! In realtà ho riportato tutto il passaggio perché fosse più comprensibile il contesto.
Aspetto volentieri ulteriori interventi


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zemljanika e bizz Anna ,

Premesso che non ho il pallino del legalese, proporrei:L’assemblée des sociétaires [...] ayant jugé opportun d’approuver les modifications proposées, après une brève discussion, décide à l’unanimité: d’approuver les Normes pour le fonctionnement de la société (Statut), jointes au présent acte pour en former partie et principal après lecture préalable faite par Nous Notaire à tous les membres présents de l'assemblée.​
Nota: Ricordo quel dizionario utile, ma di uso difficile 



Edit: Si potrebbe anche dire "les normes statutaires de la société", credo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ecco Matou!  

Ah, bon ... chapeau!  ... et bizz, toujours bizz!


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie molte, Matoupaschat, per il suggerimento di traduzione e il link al dizionario, che ho iniziato a utilizzare.
Posso chiedere due chiarimenti? "...pour en former *partie et principal*": è un'espressione fissa in uso nel registro formale-burocratico? In effetti l'ho già incontrata ma non ho approfondito (errore mio), però continua a risultarmi poco chiara in particolare nell'uso della congiunzione "et". Perché non concordare l'aggettivo col sostantivo? Spero di essermi spiegata.
"Nous Notaire" è un _pluralis maiestatis_ preferibile, in francese, all'impiego della prima persona, nel caso di notai o giuristi in genere, poiché accresce il tono formale e il ruolo istituzionale del documento da loro scritto?
Grazie ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zemljanika,
Per essere sincero, _"...pour en former (la) *partie et *(le) *principal"*_, non sono sicuro dell'espressione, non ho cercato conferma, ma mi sembrava di averla già vista prima. Partie e principal sono due sostantivi, usati senza articolo, tutto lì (vedi QUI: _II. Substantif_)
_"Nous notaire/Notaire"_: pluralis maiestatis, sì e no, potrebbe essere anche di modestia, perché i notai sono ufficiali di stato/governo e parlano a nome dell'autorità più alta della nazione, in Belgio il Re; non oserei affermare che un notaio non si esprima mai con "moi... notaire", ma casomai la vedo meglio come soggetto di una frase e, sicuramente, meno modesta del noi.


EDIT: Tengo a ripetere di non essere uno specialista dell'argomento legge/"legalese". Mi sento molto più di casa con le materie scientifiche.


----------



## Zemljanika

Grazie delle ulteriori spiegazioni, Matoupaschat, molto chiare.
Purtroppo il "legalese" talvolta complica dei concetti che in italiano sarebbero molto più immediati se espressi con maggiore semplicità, ma tant'è...
Al di là dell'uso di nous o je, sulla modestia dei notai, o almeno di alcuni notai italiani, ho qualche dubbio, per esperienza personale 
grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendevo dire "modestia di convenzione", ben inteso. Da noi, sono alcuni anni che buona parte dei notai si sono resi conto che dovevano abbassare la cresta: una volta, la funzione era quasi ereditaria, tempi ormai andati...
Buona domenica!
Matou.


----------



## Corsicum

A partir de cet exemple :
_Con deliberazione VII/7866 del 25 gennaio 2002 la Giunta regionale lombarda ha espresso parere favorevole circa la compatibilità ambientale dell'autostrada della Valtrompia, approvando la relazione istruttoria come *parte integrante e sostanziale* della deliberazione stessa._

_Par le document VII/7866 du 25 janvier 2002, le Conseil régional de Lombardie a émis un avis favorable quant à la compatibilité avec l'environnement de l'autoroute Valtrompia, approuvant ainsi le rapport d'enquête *à la base* de ses délibérations._
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...88:cs&page=1&hwords=integrante+e+sostanziale~

On pourrait peut être prendre la liberté d’en déduire ?
_jointes au présent acte pour en constituer la référence(base ?) indissociable et essentielle après lecture préalable faite par Nous Notaire à tous les membres présents de l'assemblée.
....
jointes au présent acte en tant que référence(base) indissociable et essentielle
_


----------

